# QLD 6.01.12 EMD Bass on the chew



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Hit the water about 2 hours behind everyone else yesterday but still had a great morning.

First up hit the reed beds with the 6weight for this bloke





then worked the entire bay before heading out for a bit of a run arond the dam just the wind freshened.
The bass were not put off by the breeze though and I had to put the rod away because in the end I had to keep stopping to
unhook fish.
Some of the better ones were in the low to mid 30's though.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great footage of that bass on fly! The more time I spend casting and trying to get my first fish on fly, the more I appreciate (and envy) watching people who can do it well. It looked like he really gave you some curry. Also, interesting choice of music to back the video :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

had to find something loud enough to drown out the whooping and cursing at
various stages.As its the first vid Ive made Im still not sure about copyright and
other issues with adding credits,music etc so just looked up the free stuff


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Great Vids, really enjoyed them. Now Im all revved up for the comp next month!!


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Impressive stuff on fly!

I went to EMD on school camps about 15 years ago but dont remember it ever looking that good. May have had my eye on other prizes at the time though ;-)


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Loved the fly fishing video. Looked like great fishing country.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

yakfly said:


> had to find something loud enough to drown out the whooping and cursing at
> various stages.As its the first vid Ive made Im still not sure about copyright and
> other issues with adding credits,music etc so just looked up the free stuff


I think you can use whatever soundtrack you want but they either mute it or whack a big ad on the bottom of the screen if you don't own the copyright...well something like that happened last time I did it.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Got the music off a website called freearchive which takes a bit of wading through


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Got the music off a website called freearchive which takes a bit of wading through


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

yakfly said:


> Hit the water about 2 hours behind everyone else yesterday but still had a great morning.
> 
> First up hit the reed beds with the 6weight for this bloke
> 
> ...


Cool vids*. Fly fishing is a bit like golf. You spend a lot of time improving your shot/swing, then there you are coming in to the final 3 holes under par, and a perfect shot puts you 3ft from the hole and a giant toothy mysteryfish smashes and steals your prize fly and the last of your tippet, you tank the putts, break your putter and shoot the last 2 holes w/ only your 5 iron.

* to use the vimeo button (embed your viimeo vid) you have to add the www.. In the last vid's case, this: 

```
[vimeo]http://www.vimeo.com/56876657[/vimeo]
NOT [vimeo]http://vimeo.com/56876657[/vimeo]
```


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX+r20gAABPfgAAQYKMACJABEIA/556gIAB1DU1D00nqB6mgD0gInlTyQGmgA0MhUpZ3Z7LajGbfbGt/R6XtBaFNuqq/OWUaiEwCuD3FwrdgZ9eHJkWQthPKonsdEFKN6SlERG5TB3wU4oJ8UMnXT1rgqQqpF8QAzORSmQ0zaAd+LuSKcKEg/1e2kA==


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

will get a new one when I get back,dropped the seat on it packing up so its been binned


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah EMD fish are hungry at the moment. I was there a week ago and ended up with 9 bass the biggest being by far my PB, was 44 and got smoked by something big up the beerwah end. Could have been a big Mary river.. I'll never know..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave really liked the first of the 2 vids mate, looked like fun.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Dave really liked the first of the 2 vids mate, looked like fun.


x2


----------

